# Spanish moss



## goat lady (Aug 10, 2009)

We live in Central Florida where there is tons of spanish moss hanging from the trees and on the ground.  The younger goats seem to like to eat it. So far no harm done. Has anyone heard of it hurting goats?   Thanks


----------



## lilhill (Aug 11, 2009)

I couldn't find anywhere that said spanish moss was bad for goats when I did a quick search.  Evidently goats find them quite tasty.


----------



## mully (Aug 11, 2009)

I don't know about the food value but they harbor chiggers and mites and you might have problems with those nasty critters.


----------



## goat lady (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks again to you both. I try and lead them away from it the best I can, but sometimes you just can't.   Have a great day.


----------

